# Any good Youtubers to watch?



## Religious-Sonic (Dec 29, 2014)

Are there any Youtubers that are good to you? I swear it's so hard finding something good to watch on Youtube, so please recommend me some. ;3;
I mainly like gaming and comedy channels but anything else is fine. 

*Youtubers that I'm subbed to so far:*
DashieXP (his older videos are more funnier imo)
Vinesauce 
iiSuperWomanii
Cryaotic 
MugiMikey
Drew Disaster (I LOOOVEEE her fashion taste)
grav3yardgirl (can be too silly for me sometimes but i still like her content)
jacksfilms
MilesJaiProductions
JonTron 
MrCreepyPasta
SomeOranaryGamers
Game Theorists
TheThridPew
ThisIsACommentary
ThreadBanger
TVFilthyFrank 
xiaorishu
no pewdiepie or minecraft channels pls kthx


----------



## tobi! (Dec 29, 2014)

Criken 

Jon Tron

Only two I'd recommend to be honest...


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Dec 29, 2014)

Stephen Georg. He does Stephenvlog and Stephenplays, and if you're into Minecraft, he's got a really neat Minecraft server that's run by fans. He's done a few Pokemon Let's Plays, a complete Skyrim one, and I think he just started doing a Sm4sh Let's Play. If you're an EarthBound fan, you probably know about him already.


----------



## Nerd House (Dec 29, 2014)

Chuggaaconroy
MasaeAnela
Darkkefka
SullyPwnz


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 29, 2014)

MARKIPLIER
MARKIPLIER
MARKIPLIER
MARKIPLIER
MARKIPLIER

^^He's the best I love him so much


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 29, 2014)

Rooster Teeth's LetsPlay channel. c':
They do play minecraft, but it's strictly on Friday's.


----------



## Joy (Dec 29, 2014)

Cryaotic!


----------



## Aryxia (Dec 29, 2014)

Joy said:


> Cryaotic!



^^

He's the only gamer that I watch for more storyline based games, and he's quite funny c:


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 29, 2014)

I used to watch vloggers until I realized that I'm just wasting my time watching them live their lives, which annoyed me.


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Dec 29, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> I used to watch vloggers until I realized that I'm just wasting my time watching them live their lives, which annoyed me.


Same! ^^^^^^


----------



## Cory (Dec 29, 2014)

Game Grumps and Markiplier


----------



## Maruchan (Dec 29, 2014)

Thoroughly enjoyed vash12349's Silent Hills P.T. - it's hilarious XD
Also The Evil Within. Love his "CAMERA PLEEEASE" (the game is disappointing though)
https://www.youtube.com/user/vash12349/playlists

My pal/housemate likes some Wisecrack/Thug notes every now and then.


----------



## Druddigon (Dec 29, 2014)

Chuggaaconroy (Got really into AC cause of him)
Jacksepticeye
Ihascupquake
Swimmingbird941


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 29, 2014)

Well, it's hard to say what to consider is "worth your time", since we don't know you.

I'll just put out the ones that I really enjoy:

*FarFromSutble/VideoGamesAwesome* (VGA for short) - Probably my favorite. Love them. They do a lot of Indie games, some Nintendo, and various PS3/4 and XBox titles, among other things. They use a green screen and cameras while they play and I find them incredibly entertaining to watch. It's also really cool how Becky makes them costumes to wear.

*octaneblue* - Big Nintendo gamer (but also some other things). I especially enjoy his multi-player skype sessions with friends while playing, which are often times hilarious. I admit bias, though, since he's a friend of mine. But I think he really does great stuff.

*Markiplier* - I don't even know where to begin with vouching for this guy. He's just _awesome_.

*NintendoCapriSun* // *The Runaway Guys* - NCS is pretty famous, so you've probably already heard of him/seen his stuff. Still, I put him out there because he's relatable and pretty funny when not making bathroom jokes. TRG is a group that consists of NCS, ChuggaConroy, and ProtonJon (and sometimes other special guests) that play multi-player games together. Very entertaining.

*Mario Party TV* - A group of four guys that play Mario Party games together. _They kill me with hilarity_. You never know what is going to happen in one of their games, but their reactions and interactions throughout are priceless.

*Game Grumps* - Even after JonTron left, I still love them. Their jokes and impromptu comedy have brought me to tears numerous times.

Those are pretty much the highest on my list, right now. I don't know whether you'd enjoy them or not, but you could always give a look-see and see if what they do is down your alley or not.


----------



## Joy (Dec 29, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> ^^
> 
> He's the only gamer that I watch for more storyline based games, and he's quite funny c:



Same here! I also love how invested he gets in the stories he plays.


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you guys for the suggestions so far!


----------



## Radagast (Dec 29, 2014)

There's this guy named Nate and he's awesome
http://www.youtube.com/user/TEAMPIT001


----------



## Joy (Dec 29, 2014)

Druddigon said:


> Chuggaaconroy (Got really into AC cause of him)
> Jacksepticeye
> Ihascupquake
> *Swimmingbird941*



Ah I love SwimmingBird. He got me into ACNL and the new SBB

Here a few others. I'm not really sure who you're into tho

Gaming
ZackScottGames
CinnamontoastKen
Smoshgames

Comedy
Nigahiga ( has another channel HigaTV)
TheDominicShow ( has another channel TheRandominicShow)
iiSuperWomanii
Finebros ( they have another channel called React)


----------



## Locket (Dec 29, 2014)

WiiFolderJosh. He is awesome!


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Dec 29, 2014)

Doesn't really matter what type of gaming or comedy yall suggest. I'm not that picky haha


----------



## Beardo (Dec 29, 2014)

If you like mature humor, I suggest Willam Belli (my current icon ) or TVFilthyFrank

When I say mature, I mean reaaaallllyyy mature. But super funny.


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Dec 29, 2014)

Beardo said:


> If you like mature humor, I suggest Willam Belli (my current icon ) or TVFilthyFrank
> 
> When I say mature, I mean reaaaallllyyy mature. But super funny.



I love his Beatdown videos! XD I found him from MilesJai~


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 29, 2014)

Nobody gonna mention my bae, Scykoh? He's adorable srsly, love his humor and him.

He has three channels.
Scykoh (channel focused on glitches and one off gaming)
Scykohplays (gameplay channel, playing Alpha Sapphire now)
Scykohcrud (Opens fanmail and opens Pokemon card booster packs)


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 29, 2014)

Beardo said:


> or *TVFILTHYFRANK*



nyes


----------



## Aryxia (Dec 29, 2014)

Religious-Sonic said:


> I love his Beatdown videos! XD I found him from MilesJai~



If you're into drag & club kid culture in general, check out world of wonder. It's heavily RuPaul alumni based, but I love a lot of their series.


----------



## MishMeesh (Dec 29, 2014)

I'd link these for your convenience but unfortunately I'm on mobile.

JusReign - his videos always make me laugh, and his vines are hilarious too
TheThirdPew - he's recently been gaining more much deserved attention but he's still not a big name youtuber (I don't think anyway? heck what do I know). He has a great way of talking, I think he'd be great at standup. Even his more serious videos have splashes of humour and I just really enjoy his videos.
XiaoRishu - first of all: yes that is her real voice. second of all: shes adorable and hilarious and surprisingly vulgar
BoyInABand - nice mix between music, interesting things, and humour.

My favourite gaming channel is vinesauce. Vinny is a darling and he makes me cry from laughing.


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 29, 2014)

Game Grumps used to be good until a little after Jon left and Arin's pretentiousness and general decline in humour ruined what used to be a pretty funny let's play channel.


----------



## Beardo (Dec 29, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> If you're into drag & club kid culture in general, check out world of wonder. It's heavily RuPaul alumni based, but I love a lot of their series.



I'm loving Bianca's series. Just needs to be longer!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mr. L said:


> nyes



ey b0ss

- - - Post Merge - - -



Religious-Sonic said:


> I love his Beatdown videos! XD I found him from MilesJai~



Willam's Beatdown gives me life. I watched all 32 episodes continuously, the only interruption being sleep. Willam is life


----------



## piplupx3 (Dec 29, 2014)

It's been suggested already, but I really like the *Game Grumps*! I think they're all hilarious and they really make their gameplay videos entertaining to watch.
Also *Markiplier* is another good one. 
Also the *Polaris* channel is really good, I like watching their bits called *FriendZone* (famous Youtubers/Gamers come together to play games with each other and whatnot) and *TableFlip* which includes the Game Grumps who also play games with each other.


----------



## Improv (Dec 29, 2014)

Jacksepticeye is my favorite gaming channel on YouTube!! He's irish and amazing ok


----------



## Biskit11 (Dec 29, 2014)

Wiifolderjosh he is funny and has good voice impersonations.


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 29, 2014)

Hmm.

Versus: Consists of JoshJepson and AttackingTucans, they make really inappropriate jokes a lot, especially Tucans
The RunawayGuys / TRG: Consists of NintendoCaprisun, ProtonJonSA, and Chuggaaconroy. They're extremely funny, I love them to bits.
Game Grumps: Hard to explain, I don't watch them too much.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 30, 2014)

Chuggaaconroy - I started watching him due to his Super Mario Sunshine LP, has recently done an Animal Crossing LP for a month and Xenoblade.

StephenPlays/StephenVlog - Ran by Stephen Georg and his wife Mal. Vlogger for 5 years and has an LP Channel where he has done Halo 1, Earthbound, The Last of Us, and many more. Currently my favorite channel on YouTube.

WiiFolderJosh - Goes officially by TheBitBlock and is ran by Josh Thomas. Has done Animal Crossing, Tomodachi Life, and other Nintendo content.

ReviewTechUSA - Ran by Richard Masucci. Reports video game news and very rarely reviews products. Is slightly vulgar.


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned the lovely Lucahjin (warning, she is extremely vulgar at times)


----------



## the groke (Dec 30, 2014)

barrydennen12 is one of my favorite channels
scotty can be pretty vulgar/offensive but just something about his humor
i love the channel and i think it's really underrated


----------



## sej (Dec 30, 2014)

ldshadowlady
Pewdiepie
Thatcherjoe
DanTDM


----------



## Cory (Dec 30, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Nobody gonna mention my bae, Scykoh? He's adorable srsly, love his humor and him.
> 
> He has three channels.
> Scykoh (channel focused on glitches and one off gaming)
> ...


I actually totally forgot to write him


----------



## nekosync (Dec 30, 2014)

I think you might ADoseOfBuckley. He does commentaries on recent affairs and "autopsies" of music. It's quite good.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 30, 2014)

I cannot stress enough how much I love Danisnotonfire and AmazingPhil.
They're both best friends and do videos with each other a lot.
They have a gaming channel called Danandphilgames.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Dec 30, 2014)

Try yogscast!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Mirandasings, although she isn't necessarily mature comedy. Sure, she "unintentionally" suggests stuff with her motions and what she says sometimes haha.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 30, 2014)

Jontron is awesome. Same with cinemassacre (the angry video game nerd).

I'd recommend both of them


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

Markiplier is a great youtuber and i find him funny

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyperpesta said:


> Try yogscast!



i second that


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 30, 2014)

Vinesauce are great. On YouTube, it's just Vinny's videos on the Vinesauce channel, and on the Full Sauce channel (which uploads all of his full streams onto there - thank goodness because he always streams at silly 'o clock for me...). Streams are fun 'cause they're just relaxing and fun to watch, and Vinny's not pretentious or annoying at all, so it's not irritating to watch. I find a lot of YouTubers try to be obnoxious in every video they do just to attract their audience, but Vinny's streams are much more relaxed. Anyways, if you go onto the website there are tons of streamers so it's not just limited to one person you can watch, and they're usually all streaming different things.  So I would recommend them!


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Dec 30, 2014)

Himari said:


> Vinesauce are great. On YouTube, it's just Vinny's videos on the Vinesauce channel, and on the Full Sauce channel (which uploads all of his full streams onto there - thank goodness because he always streams at silly 'o clock for me...). Streams are fun 'cause they're just relaxing and fun to watch, and Vinny's not pretentious or annoying at all, so it's not irritating to watch. I find a lot of YouTubers try to be obnoxious in every video they do just to attract their audience, but Vinny's streams are much more relaxed. Anyways, if you go onto the website there are tons of streamers so it's not just limited to one person you can watch, and they're usually all streaming different things.  So I would recommend them!



I'm already subbed to Vinesauce and there one of my favs! I really hate when LPers try to act all goofy. Like I know they are trying to get the viewers attention but if you are going to be funny, at least don't try too hard. The main people I like from Vinesauce is Vinny and Joel. c:


----------



## unintentional (Dec 30, 2014)

Norski said:


> Jon Tron


Jontron is amazing ;u;
Some of the new Game Grumps.  I suggest the early stuff with Jon and about 4 months in with Dan (It'l be easy to tell.) c:

Caddicarus and Brutal Moose are retty good too c:


----------



## DarkOnyx (Dec 31, 2014)

Gaming:GameXPlain
RageGamingVideos
IHasCupquake

Comedy/Vlogs:Laina


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 31, 2014)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Stephen Georg. He does Stephenvlog and Stephenplays, and if you're into Minecraft, he's got a really neat Minecraft server that's run by fans. He's done a few Pokemon Let's Plays, a complete Skyrim one, and I think he just started doing a Sm4sh Let's Play. If you're an EarthBound fan, you probably know about him already.



THISTHISTHISTHISTHIS

If you're not sure on whether you want to commit to watching a full length LP I also suggest that you watch his Memorable Moments. Very humorous clips of highlights from his past LPs.


----------



## GrayScreen (Dec 31, 2014)

If you like game reviews, I like PeanutButterGamer and AngryJoe. I hate toilet humor, and they don't have a lot of it. 

If video game let's plays are more your thing, I'd suggest ManlyBadassHero. He's calm, collected, and plays some interesting games along a wide swath of genres, and he has a pretty nice voice, imho. I don't watch Cryotic much anymore, but he was pretty nice, and Markiplier can put out some good content, but he's devolving into mindless screaming a bit much for me these days. 

Those four are pretty much the only the only people I watch on Youtube anymore.


----------



## sylveons (Dec 31, 2014)

you should watch crit1kal,


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 31, 2014)

dunkey is the only youtuber that matters


----------



## azukitan (Dec 31, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> dunkey is the only youtuber that matters



lmao why??? XDDD

My li'l bro would agree with you, wholeheartedly. Dude's hilarious.


----------



## Pineapple Bacteria (Dec 31, 2014)

DANISNOTONFIRE
DANISNOTONFIRE
DANISNOTONFIRE


----------



## oath2order (Dec 31, 2014)

nekosync said:


> I think you might ADoseOfBuckley. He does commentaries on recent affairs and "autopsies" of music. It's quite good.



That guy is the whiniest, most pretentious person I can recall on Youtube. He's one of the obnoxious little ****s who thinks the music he likes and his tastes are better than everybody else's.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Dec 31, 2014)

Idk most of the channels I watch are science-y based, but for those that air on the side of comedy/gaming more?

Probably VSauce (Preferably 1, I rarely watch vsauce2 or 3) /Game Theory? I'm also kinda in love with Domics recently idek


----------



## unintentional (Jan 1, 2015)

nekosync said:


> I think you might ADoseOfBuckley. He does commentaries on recent affairs and "autopsies" of music. It's quite good.



AUGH, I forgot about him ;u; 

His voice is super calming (although really cynical)


----------



## nammie (Jan 1, 2015)

my fav comedy channel's communitychannel, she's the only comedy one I'm still subbed to lol


----------



## Cress (Jan 1, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned the lovely Lucahjin (warning, she is extremely vulgar at times)



YES!!! Her and AttackingTucans with his versus channel are my favorites.


----------



## Wholockian (Jan 1, 2015)

Makemebad35
TomSka


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 1, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7UdKZ9ujF1sFlP93dfjMgA


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 1, 2015)

oath2order said:


> That guy is the whiniest, most pretentious person I can recall on Youtube. He's one of the obnoxious little ****s who thinks the music he likes and his tastes are better than everybody else's.


I agree that he whines a lot and is pretty pretentious, but he still makes somewhat valid arguments. Don't really see where you got the bias towards music he likes though. He mostly just criticizes songs that are popular because he thinks they shouldn't be. Never really seen any bias, just straight up "this song is bad and here's why".


----------



## UmaNation (May 1, 2015)

Wassabi productions....if you like comodies.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 1, 2015)

If you like watching playthroughs, chuggaconroy is one of my favourites :3 He's very funny xD


----------



## pokedude729 (May 1, 2015)

A Lot of LPers
Chuggaaconroy 
Stephenplays/StephenVlog
JoshJepson
Attackingtucans 
Markiplier
Lucahjin
ClementJ64
BrainscratchComms

And others
Jerma
Star_
Gnoggin
ProtoMario


----------



## Bowie (May 1, 2015)

I highly recommend Brian. Search for his video These Are the Things We Do and you should be able to find him. He's a 3D modeller and animator who produces music to accompany his visuals, and while most of them are considered plain disturbing, they're actually very interesting.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 1, 2015)

Adol the Red said:


> Chuggaaconroy
> MasaeAnela



I can _definitely_ back this up!

If you enjoy JonTron, though, you might also like PeanutButterGamer or Space Hamster.



sailoreamon said:


> Ihacupquake
> Omg I love her videos <3



Definitely! Watch her! On a related note- if you like Minecraft, then I'd advise watching DanTDM's videos.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 1, 2015)

OHHHH I love PeanutButterGamer :3 &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


If you like comedy and gaming then watch him xD


----------



## oswaldies (May 1, 2015)

Ihacupquake
Omg I love her videos <3


----------



## Ashuro (May 1, 2015)

Le Joueur du Grenier
> the best

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah, and also :

Bapt et Gael

They all have millions.


----------



## mugii (May 1, 2015)

definitely mlghwnt. he is so ****ing funny, im surprised he doesn't have a million. (he's halfway tho)


----------



## Jamborenium (May 1, 2015)

Rob ****
Danger Dolan
Tats Top Videos
Retsupurae 
Matthew santoro
cr1tikal
vinesauce
exinthevatican (Joel from Vinesauce's channel)


----------



## Radda (May 1, 2015)

Watch ratboygenius


----------



## SockHead (May 1, 2015)

WatchMojo
Mega64
bdcool213
VICE

I watch a lot but they're just who I noticed on my list right now


----------



## tumut (May 1, 2015)

Jacksfilms, Filthy Frank, Scykoh.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 1, 2015)

Nobody mentioned Yuriofwind yet?


----------



## Pokemanz (May 1, 2015)

Nobody's mentioned JennaMarbles yet? She does the funniest and weirdest **** I can't even.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 1, 2015)

Radda said:


> Watch ratboygenius



OMG SERIOSULY NO


I seen the potatoe kinesies video....just omg xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2015)

Shadypenguinn (great guy, humble, and does pokemon nuzlockes, wifi battles, etc)

chuggaaconroy (wonderful person who plays various nintendo games while occassionally branching out to others. He is still a lovable dork even after all the success and 900,000+ subs. ;u; )

penquinz0 (makes hilarious commentary on strange obscure games we never knew existed. He donates all his youtube earnings to charity. seriously awesome)


----------



## Geoni (May 1, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/user/HOLWAGERKARAOKE/videos?sort=p&shelf_id=0&view=0 This youtube channel has top quality material.


----------



## Mango (May 1, 2015)

DANISNOTONFIRE
AMAZINGPHIL
LESSAMAZINGPHIL
DANISNOTINTERESTING
DANANDPHILGAMES
DANANDPHILCRAFT


----------



## Mariah (May 1, 2015)

All of the Vinesauce streamers. They're not "Youtubers" but they upload their streams to Youtube.


----------



## Royce (May 1, 2015)

Shane Dawson / Shane (channel name - shane)


----------



## abby534534 (May 1, 2015)

If you like movies:

Honest Trailers
How it should have ended
Everything wrong with 

Gaming channels:

RabbidLuigi's top tens/fives
Peanutbuttergamer
Old runs from previous AGDQs (speed running)

I also like ProtonJon's content, but he doesn't upload very frequently.


----------



## JellyDitto (May 1, 2015)

Threadbanger! They're hilarious and do a lot of d.i.y. vids, but they're not just boring tutorials lol.


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (May 1, 2015)

Tobuscus and TheDiamondMinecart if you like Minecraft!


----------



## kikiiii (May 1, 2015)

pls subscribe to h3h3productions. it'll be the best decision of ur life.


----------



## Aestivate (May 2, 2015)

Norski said:


> Jon Tron



No... Just, no.


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

only youtuber I watch is KSI


----------



## RebeccaShay (May 2, 2015)

Julian Solomita and Shane Dawson


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 2, 2015)

BadLipReading  I pee my pants watching all their videos


----------



## NyanMeow (May 2, 2015)

LazyGameReviewer.

His Sims reviews are the most "mainstream" of his videos, but he has a huge knowledge of retro games and technology that I find super interesting. He also has a "thrifting" series about going to Goodwill I find fun. Underrated guy, definitely recommend.


----------



## Moddie (May 2, 2015)

[Post Removed. Sorry.]


----------



## jobby47 (May 2, 2015)

If you like comedy, I recommend Rhett and Link and Good Mythical Morning. (Has the same people, but are different things).


----------



## cutiepiezell (May 2, 2015)

iSekC is a pretty funny guy.
Have you watched Rhett & Link before? They do skits and music and they have a daily talk show which is pretty cool. (Good Mythical Morning)
Also nigahiga makes the best videos ever imo, he's basically the only YouTuber that makes up the best ideas for videos and is always so creative.
Also YAY SUPERWOMAN :3


----------



## Pheenic (May 2, 2015)

Here's some people i enjoy watching~
yuriofwind - he talks about video game betas, hacks, and very bad creepypastas
chuggaaconroy - lets player
andrewarcade -  simulation game lper (though sometimes not)
jacksepticeye - lper
markiplier - lper
game grumps - lpers
vinesauce (both joel and vinny) - lpers sorta???
maseaanela (youtube isnt loading so i cant spell some names right) - lper

i'll add more to the list when youtube starts working for me again lol


----------



## Mariah (May 2, 2015)

Pheenic said:


> vinesauce (both joel and vinny) - lpers sorta???



You don't like the rest of the Vinesauce team?


----------



## Pheenic (May 2, 2015)

Mariah said:


> You don't like the rest of the Vinesauce team?



i didnt know there's more. i'll look them up later~


----------



## L. Lawliet (May 2, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFbgt4fSBvjT9rKjE8qfSjw

Ray Narvaez Jr(formerly of AH) is streaming now. 

hes pretty awesome


----------



## Mango (May 8, 2015)

Mango said:


> DANISNOTONFIRE
> AMAZINGPHIL
> LESSAMAZINGPHIL
> DANISNOTINTERESTING
> ...



please watch them


----------



## Ramza (May 8, 2015)

Memory Hole


----------



## Llust (May 8, 2015)

My daily life is made up of youtube haha//cries in a corner

_Comedy Channels_

Smosh : A team of two men ; Anthony Padilla and Ian Hecox. They work together to make comedy skits along with a group of other people. They've been at it with Smosh in general since 2002 and my gosh, they've improved so much over the past few years. Although, they didn't actually start making their videos until a few years later. It makes more sense once you learn a bit more about them. In my opinion, their videos are amazing straight up from the beginning despite the quality. I've been subscribed to their channel about a year or two after they started out as youtubers, and they upload a new video every friday

ShaneDawsonTV : His birth name is Shane Lee Yaw. He specializes in skits and vlogs. Although, his content is rather inappropriate for young kids..or kids in general. A majority of the comedians are inappropiate, but he goes overboard yet his videos are still amazing and funny. He's doesn't have a set day that I know of for when he uploads his videos, but he vlogs quite often. Atleast based off of last time I checked

CollegeHumor : It's pretty self explanatory, humor for young adults or college students and older. It's actually a production of a large group of adults who work on many different mini web series and skits. It's difficult to explain, but I recommend checking them out

nigahiga : First off, I'm not being racist..that's the name of his channel. The guy who runs is goes by the name of Ryan Higa. He's quite inactive when it comes to his main channel videos, but his content in general is decent. His videos are referred to as rants, "I Dare You," music videos, and Dear Ryan.

Wong Fu Productions : I'm not exactly updated on their channel considering I stopped watching them, but they make really heart touching romantic skits if you're interested as well as comedy related skits

JustKiddingFilms : A group of friends teamed up to put together videos of this channel. It originated with two guys who go by the name of Bart and Jo, but them as well as a bunch of their close friends have their own task such as editors, camera men, etc. It's more in between of a "serious" and "joking around because we're with our friends" production, yet they still get the job done. They don't miss a single day of the week on their videos

_Beauty Channels_

Honestly I don't even watch beauty channels considering I'm not into it at all, but some people that I know of are Bubzbeauty and Michelle Phan


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 9, 2015)

If you love creepy, bizarre true stories I would suggest Rob ****! He's pretty awesome  as far as gaming goes, I would suggest to you, Vinesauce, and more specifically, Joel from Vincesauce (since there's like four guys that make videos) Joel is the best one, he's hilarious!


----------

